# Satellite



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

OK so i now have a Sat receiver and Projector and a big Wall.

Before i go buy Showtime (or whatever) has anyone got a list of English channel numbers available free.

please:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a tin of paint a roller and 4 big walls!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a tin of paint a roller and 4 big walls!


 don't be daft - You can only point a projector at one wall at a time :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

So where the list for me then !!!!

btw - are you gunna be aaround BCA maaadi this weekend


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> don't be daft - You can only point a projector at one wall at a time :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> So where the list for me then !!!!
> 
> btw - are you gunna be aaround BCA maaadi this weekend




I was considering meeting up with you on Friday night... cowboy sent me details 

I dont have free tv so no list lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

"considering" - is that the best I get - "considering" 

you would of course be most welcome and I'd love to hear more on how to deal with ramadan this year :eyebrows:

suppose I'd better book a table . . . or get there early.

:focus:


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

It depends on wether you are using Hot Bird or Nile Sat. 
Can't you just do a search and then anything with a $ sign you will not be able to see because you have to pay for it. 
I can give you a list of the channels that are in English and you can just look for the name. 

Al Jazeera Int
Asia Business (has some in English or subtitled in English)
BBCW (world)
Bloomberg
C TV Coptic CH
CCTV9
City 7 TV
CNN
DW-TV Arabia (has some English)
DW-TV Europa (has more English but also German)
DeeJay (Italian but English music videos)
Dubai One
Dubai Sports
EBRU TV
Euronews
Fatafeat
Fox Series
Fox Movies
Fashion TV Arabia
France 24
Huda TV
Infinity TV (mostly arabic but has some good English movies)
Kuwait 2 (can be listed also as KTV2) 
MBC Action
MBC Max
MBC Persia 
MBC 2
MBC 3 (childrens programing English & Arabic)
MBC 4
MTV Arabia (music videos in English)
Melody Tunes (music videos in English)
NHK World
Nickelodeon Arabia 
Orient (has some movies in English)
Pentagon Channel (great if you have trouble sleeping...will bore you to death)
Press TV
RTL 102.5 TV (Italian & English music videos)
Spacetoon Arab (will have some English cartoons)
Saudi 2 (also could be listed as KSA2)
Space Toon Eng (cartoons more in English then Spacetoon Arab)

There exists a few televangelist channels in English but don't remember what they are called.


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

OOps Nickelodeon Arabia is 99% Arabic but they do have some tween disney programs like Raven that come on in the night that are just subtitled.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Tinytraveler said:


> It depends on wether you are using Hot Bird or Nile Sat.
> Can't you just do a search and then anything with a $ sign you will not be able to see because you have to pay for it.
> I can give you a list of the channels that are in English and you can just look for the name.
> 
> ...


wow fantastic thanks -


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

You can have Nile sat and Hot bird on the same dish by using two receivers.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> You can have Nile sat and Hot bird on the same dish by using two receivers.



my receiver has the option of multi satellites at the same time -:clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Tinytraveler said:


> It depends on wether you are using Hot Bird or Nile Sat.
> Can't you just do a search and then anything with a $ sign you will not be able to see because you have to pay for it.
> I can give you a list of the channels that are in English and you can just look for the name.
> 
> ...


Thanks again tiny - all channels now safely stored in my favs :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't it great how a satellite company here can just take off what ever channels they want whenever they want and with no reduction in your subscription

I have orbit and in the past week they have taken off.... science programme, discovery+2 TCM and America plus 2


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Isn't it great how a satellite company here can just take off what ever channels they want whenever they want and with no reduction in your subscription
> 
> I have orbit and in the past week they have taken off.... science programme, discovery+2 TCM and America plus 2


I just got notice from my satellite provider (in the US) that three channels' subscriptions have expired and they could not negotiate a "fair price" for renewal, so I guess this problem occurs everywhere. (My rate did not decrease, either!)


----------

